# Need a QUICK fix answer.



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Might not be one but I figured I'd ask.

With the beautiful weather we are having in my parts - I think I am gonna load up my yak and head over to my parents lake. I've always fished off the banks but want to try out some middle spots and see where some holes might be.

My problem is that when I usually go - I can unload from the truck directly to the water. I don't have such a luxury at my folks house. I'd have to either carry it by hand or quick rig a way to move it.

BTW = OK Big Game Proweler fully rigged. So figure close to 100#.

I haven't built a cart yet - never had a need to until now and it's too late to do it. 

Has anyone come up with a quick easy way to do this?

The haul down to the lake is rougly 1000' and is grass covered for the most part. Is it OK to just drag it down? I'd rather not unless I have nothing at all to worry about in doing so. 

Heck, I even thought about strapping it down to my dads John Deere lawn mower cart.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

temporary solutions
1. dragging over grass is no big deal you can go for it without worries
2. a lawn mower trailer is DA BOMB
3. I have tied a kay to one of those pull behind golf bag cart thingys with great success


----------



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

You can try using a strip of carpet under the kayak if it would make you feel more comfortable. I have moved heavy objects on carpet over grass. Works well.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Trees??*

Do you have to dodge any trees? If not strap it to a wheel barrow and push her down.

If you have trees that may pose a problem.


Darin


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Grass wont hurt it a bit. But jagged rocks can be a real pain.

I made a Sketchup set of plans for a kayak cart if your interested. (PVC)


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Drag it


----------



## X3Hades3X (Feb 11, 2008)

Be a man tie like 1000 bottle rockets to each side and light them with a blow torch and hold on till you hit the water.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

X3Hades3X said:


> Be a man tie like 1000 bottle rockets to each side and light them with a blow torch and hold on till you hit the water.


Wyle E. Coyote - super genius:beer:



Try strapping it to a dolly.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Got a wife, girlfriend or good buddy to help carry it?


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

bbcroaker said:


> Got a wife, girlfriend or good buddy to help carry it?



even better get her to carry it for you!!


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

I built a really simple cart for my yak that may work for you. I got some 6' lawn mower wheels (about $6 per at walmart) and an axle of sorts (threaded stainless bar about 3'). Using two U bolts I bolted the axle to a 2X4. Wrapped the 2x4 with carpet (had it lying around) and put two eye bolts in the top. Bolt on the wheels and you are ready to strap the yak to the cart. I dont use this for Sand (because the wheels are so small) but over grass, concrete, asphalt, etc... it works great. I use it so I can load all my gear into the yak and make one trip down the launch into freshwater. Anyway, it is not pretty but it was cheap, fast to make, and effective. 

Hope this helps.


Thom


----------

